# Motorhome Speed Limits



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're off to Turkey this year but couldn't find any firm info about speed limits for motorhomes. I know a few have been caught out before.
I asked the question on a Turkish Travel forum and got >this link< which, assuming we come under the M2/M3 category for Mininbus/Bus is..

Urban - 50 kph

Outside urban areas..

Single carriageways - 80 kph
Dual Carriageways - 90 kph
Motorways - 100kph

I think it is possibly the 80kph/single carriageway limit that might have caught a few out.

Unless anyone knows different (?).

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A quick update:-

Just found a pictorgram which might come in handy.

Its worth noting that if you have a small PVC or camper then you might well come under the N1 'Kamyonet' (van) category depending on how plodd interprets it which attracts some slightly lower limits..

Urban - 50 kph

Outside Urban areas...

Single carriageways - 80 kph
Dual carriageway - 85 kph
Motorways - 95 kph

A lot of the roads are pretty dire out there so doubt you'll be going too fast anyway but worth pointing out.

Pete


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi Pete.
we went to Turkey last October for six weeks and toured all over in our Hymer with no trouble at all with the police we enjoyed it very much.

Len


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Details are here:

http://www.go-motorhoming.co.uk/European-speed-limits-for-motorhomes-and-caravans.shtml

Kenp


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *kenp wrote :-*Details are here:
> 
> http://www.go-motorhoming.co.uk/European-speed-limits-for-motorhomes-and-caravans.shtml
> 
> Kenp


Ken, the only limit that is correct in your link for Turkey is the urban one @50 kph, the rest are wrong.
No info for dual carriageways either.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete, have you still got a contact for Don Madge? He should know.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Those links are reliable Geoff, afaik one is a paste from the Turkish Ministry.

The Vicarious books link is wrong.

No need to contact Don, although I think he would concur as I recall he got pulled for doing about 90kph in an 80 limit in his van a while back. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Hope your're going to do a blog or account Peejay, for those of us who can only dream at the moment of such a wonderful trip. Would be very interested to hear of your travels etc.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, the more info the better as far as I am concerned. Planning to go to Cyprus in the next three years.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't mention that we've been and come back again. :lol:

We went in 2012 (just after the first post in this thread) but still like to keep abreast of things for the next time, hopefully next year. 

I've never managed to do a proper blog but our trip account and photos have been kindly hosted by Barry & Margaret from the excellent Magbaz website....

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1341/30/

Pete


----------

